# massanutten unit ...shenandoah villas or eagle trace at killy court



## robtug (Feb 8, 2008)

going in march to massanutten. Need 2 br unit. Which unit is better shenandoah villas or eagle trace at killy court. These 2 are the only ones I can book into as they have 1/3 or 1/4 rule. They are both RCi standard rated and the only review on rci for eagle trace at killy court is terrible 1 star.


----------



## Kozman (Feb 8, 2008)

*1 in 3/4 Rule*

How about Mountainside Villas.  They do not have a 1 in 4 rule.  Eagle Trace at Killy Court reminds me of a Motel 6 with rooms lined up next to each other.  Shenandoah Villas are stand alone units and in a more rustic setting.  If limited to the two you mention, I'd take SV.


----------



## laura1957 (Feb 8, 2008)

I have never had a problem getting a last call into Massanutten.  For a last call I was told the 1/4 rule did not apply.  Only for exchanges.


----------



## robtug (Feb 8, 2008)

RCI tolf me 1 in 4 rule applies to last call as well. I was surprised. I already have a unit booked at summit and my friends want to go along as well. There are plenty of last call availability...however, due to 1 in 4 rule......i can't book summit or woodstone. I dont see mountainside villas.....the only thing I see is eagle trace at killy court and shenandoah villas. Thus I need some more opinions from people who been there...how bad or good are two two units?


----------



## robtug (Feb 8, 2008)

spoke to another vc at rci and booked another unit at summit. As long as its the same week as another unit then 1 in 4 rule does not apply. Thanks all.


----------



## Dave&Linda (Feb 8, 2008)

We own at the Summit and once upon a time had one of the Shenandoah villas. If you have a choice between Eagle Trace and Shenandoah, definatly take the latter.


----------



## Emily (Feb 8, 2008)

robtug said:


> spoke to another vc at rci and booked another unit at summit. As long as its the same week as another unit then 1 in 4 rule does not apply. Thanks all.



Yup - you could even stay a few consecutive weeks and it would stiil be okay.


----------

